# Hello from Tampa



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

Hey guys, been reading the forum for a while and finally decided to join. I’ve been fishing in FL my entire life (inshore/offshore/fly) and moved to Tampa for work recently. Been wade fishing the Bay and trying to learn the waters as I’m in the process of saving up for a poling skiff in the near future. I’m new to the area so I mostly fish by myself but it would be great to meet some fisherman in the area. If anyone could use a fishing buddy, I’d be happy to tag along and pitch in for gas/tackle/etc.
-Matt


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Hey Matt! I too live/fish in Tampa. Mostly wade fishing/fly fishing as I am between boats myself. Feel free to contact me anytime you want to do some fishing. Always looking for fishy friends.
-Pierson


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks for the welcome Pierson. Good to meet another on-foot angler, I’ll let you know next time I go.


----------



## pointblank (Nov 9, 2017)

Just moved out here recently as well out near the Palm Harbor area. We should all get together and do some wade fishing! I really want to get into saltwater fly fishing, but heard its a different animal compared to the northern creek fly fishing.


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

Sounds good pointblank. I’ve had some pretty consistent luck the last few months on reds/snook/trout/flounder walking a handful of different flats in the Bay. We should definitely meet up sometime and get on the fish, I try to get out there on the water as much as work will allow.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

From Brandon. When I am not so busy I would be glad to take you guys out.

PM me your contact info


----------



## pointblank (Nov 9, 2017)

FLMatt, Pierson...what part of Tampa are you guys from, or what area you fishing? Not asking for secret spots...lol just general area. Either of you ever go to Ft. Desoto?


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

pointblank said:


> FLMatt, Pierson...what part of Tampa are you guys from, or what area you fishing? Not asking for secret spots...lol just general area. Either of you ever go to Ft. Desoto?


I live in south Tampa. By foot I am usually fishing Gandy, Cypress Point Park, and Rocky Point.
I go to Ft. Desoto a bunch during the summer, mainly because of the longer daylight. I usually fish after work in the afternoon weekdays. After the time change i'll likely go out there.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

pointblank said:


> Just moved out here recently as well out near the Palm Harbor area. We should all get together and do some wade fishing! I really want to get into saltwater fly fishing, but heard its a different animal compared to the northern creek fly fishing.


You should come to Bar Fly (Safety Harbor) for the fly tying events on the second Wed of each month. Lots of local fly folks there. A good way to meet people and begin earning and learning intel.

We mostly trade info face to face. You know how it is...


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm also in Tampa. Knowing how to pole is important as is not sharing spots or where you fished on the internet. Poisons the well permanently with a lot of otherwise good people. Theres a lot of folks on the FB group from tampa too. Florida Saltwater Flyfishing Group.


----------



## pointblank (Nov 9, 2017)

K3anderson said:


> I'm also in Tampa. Knowing how to pole is important as is not sharing spots or where you fished on the internet. Poisons the well permanently with a lot of otherwise good people. Theres a lot of folks on the FB group from tampa too. Florida Saltwater Flyfishing Group.


Ya, I was not trying to get specific spots....just a general area of North, South, Clearwater, etc. 

Crboggs, that barfly looks pretty cool! Will def. have to head over there soon!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

pointblank said:


> Ya, I was not trying to get specific spots....just a general area of North, South, Clearwater, etc.
> 
> Crboggs, that barfly looks pretty cool! Will def. have to head over there soon!



I had my skiff just North of you all summer and I just sold a boat that was in Palm Harbor. I do a lot of fishing in that vicinity in the summer. Winter I usually fish the bay.


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

Pierson, I live in South Tampa as well (Hyde Park/Soho area). We should definitely meet up and fish one day. 

DuckNut, thanks man, I’ll shoot you a PM.

pointblank, I fish really all over the place, pretty much any stretch that has clean water, healthy grass, and firm ground for wading.

K3anderson, thanks for the heads up, if you ever need someone to pole ya around, let me know, I just love being out on the water.

crboggs, thanks for the info on Bar Fly, I’ll have to check that out sometime.


----------

